# Fehler nach hinzfügen von IDE Festplatte

## cronic

Probleme beherrschen die Welt..

Ich hatte vor meinen Rechner mit 2 neuen Festplatten zu bestücken, hatte jeweils einmal eine als Slave eine als Master und einmal beide als Cable Select angesteuert.

Mein System liegt aber auf einer SATA HDD, beim Booten erkennt er die SATA HDD auch als Master an, sprich er bootet davon, nun hat Gentoo aber irgendein Problem dabei das System richtig zu starten.

Leider sehe ich die Fehlermeldung auf meinem Bildschirm nicht da alles mit grauen Kästchen überlagert ist.

Muss ich vielleicht bevor ich die IDE HDD's anschließe sie im Fstab angeben?

//: mit dmsg | more as root zeigt er mir auch nur den letzten Log vom boot an.. und der nützt mir ja nichts weil ich halt nur ohne die IDE Platten starten kann.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Schreib mal in deine fstab überall wo sda steht sdc rein. Dann runterfahren und die 2 Platten dran hängen. Jetzt solltest du eigentlich wieder booten können.

Falls es jetzt nicht geht musst du mit einer Live CD booten und wieder sda in die fstab schreiben. Dann wird man dir ohne die Fehlermeldung nicht helfen können.

Wieso ist das alles mit grauen Kästechen überlagert?

Sind die 2 Platten leer oder ist da irgendwas drauf? Wenn nicht leer, was ist da drauf?

Sebastian

----------

## py-ro

Nimm aus dem Grub den Splash-Screen raus, das könnten deine Kästchen sein.

Py

----------

## ChrisJumper

Notfals mal von einer Live-CD booten (Knoppix u. Co.), wie die Platten dort erkannt werden (wobei das nicht immer mit deinem Gentoo übereinstimmen muss.).

----------

## slick

Bei SATA-Controller gibts schnell Verwirrung mit der Boot-Platte. Man kann bei Sata im Bios frei einstellen von welcher man booten möchte. Das kann dazu führen das man zwar die Platte A als Boot-Platte angibt, das Linux aber auf B installiert ist. Damit muss zwar der Boot-Sektor auf A, usw... wird schnell sehr verwirrend.

Dazu kommt das in manchen SATA-Controllern anscheinend die erste Platte, also die SATA Port 0, nicht als erste im Betriebssystem erkannt werden. SATA Port 0 ist dann nicht /dev/sda im Linux, sondern z.B. /dev/sdb.

Am besten mit Boot-CD booten und erstmal sicherstellen das die neu angesteckte Platte auf jeden Fall sdb ist. Dann die Platte sda im Bio als Boot-Platte einstellen (oder sollte noch so sein) Dann probieren und erst danach nach anderen Möglichkeiten suchen.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wenn er bootet und den Grub Screen anzeigt, brauchst du im Bios nix zu ändern. Der wird wahrscheinlich die IDE Platten vor die Sata Platten sortieren. Deswegen ist dein altes sda jetzt sdc.

Sebastian

----------

